# Peugeot clutch fluid loss



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone with a Peugeot had problems with loosing the fluid from the pipe that runs from the clutch to the clutch pedal.

This has happened twice while we are away in Morocco and I have done repairs but I am wary off travelling home like this with a temporary repair do by a couple of Moroccans at the side of the road.

I would like to know if anyone else had had the same happen to them.

Thanks 

Bob


----------



## Mogadon (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Bob,

Dunno if this helps.......

I have a 2008 Ducato 2.3d & had clutch fluid loss.
It turned out to be a problem with the clutch slave cylinder inside the gearbox. The seals had failed letting the fluid leak into the bell-housing.
If your problem is the same you need to get it sorted as the fluid will contaminate the clutch - very expensive.

Hope that helps.

Gary.


ps I've just noticed that your original post it quite old, so i expect you've already solved the problem


----------

